# Have you calibrated your hygrometer?



## pbrennan10 (Apr 9, 2007)

I've avoided doing this because i'm a firm believer in "it's good enough".

Was wondering how many people do.


----------



## St. Lou Stu (Oct 3, 2007)

pbrennan10 said:


> I've avoided doing this because i'm a firm believer in "it's good enough".
> 
> Was wondering how many people do.


ABSOLUTELY!!!
I don't get it? Inaccuracy is "good enough"?
I've seen 'em off by 10-15%, that's good enough to make a good cigar bad.:tu


----------



## pbrennan10 (Apr 9, 2007)

a digital one off by 10-15?


----------



## Old Sailor (Jul 27, 2006)

Absolutely any hugro can be off.


----------



## NCRadioMan (Feb 28, 2005)

Every 6 months. Like changing batteries in fire detectors.


----------



## St. Lou Stu (Oct 3, 2007)

pbrennan10 said:


> a digital one off by 10-15?


Yep, one of mine was off by 13% out of the box if I remember correctly.
That is why I always go with adjustable. 
Ya never know, they could have been testing the _adjustableness_ of it and not returned it to a 'calibrated' state.


----------



## chippewastud79 (Sep 18, 2007)

Why wouldn't you? The first one I bought I didn't, then in an order from Viper I got a Boveda pack thrown in and checked all 6 of mine and 5, including the first one, came out dead nuts. One was off by 5% though, as long as it reads 64 degrees/60% I am cool.


----------



## bilkay (Feb 6, 2008)

I just got one and it was off by 12%


----------



## fizguy (Jul 26, 2006)

I have two "Don Salvadore" digitals and they are both off by 3-4 percentage points. I put them both in a plastic bag together for the salt test.

I do wonder when some folks talk about the benefits of 64% RH vs 65% or 67% if the hygros are precise enough to really distinguish between them. So I understand your "close is good enough" approach but it probably pays to calibrate.


----------



## shilala (Feb 1, 2008)

I bought 3 "precalibrated" hygrometers. They were all off by at least 9%. 9, 12 and 14 if I remember right.
My old ones can't be calibrated. Two are off 9% and one is off 4%.


----------



## Spect (Sep 19, 2007)

NCRadioMan said:


> Every 6 months. Like changing batteries in fire detectors.


Same


----------



## awsmith4 (Jun 5, 2007)

I had a digital that was 9% off and an analog that just plain had to be tossed.

Calibration is necessary


----------



## Silky01 (Jul 16, 2007)

Doing all of mine right now. I got a digital a couple months ago, and it was dead perfect, but now it's reading about 6% off.


----------



## zmancbr (Nov 20, 2007)

Yup...calibrated em more than once. And if I feel they are off I will throw in em a salt bag and check it again!!


----------



## sikk50 (Feb 14, 2008)

I have not, but I know mine is off by exactly 15* so I know where its at.


----------



## MarkinCA (Jun 13, 2007)

Always calibrate upon receipt from where ever you purchased your hygrometer. As mentioned in the above posts, always perform the salt and baggie test. I've gone so far as to check a number of times on day 1, let it go overnight and recheck again in the morning hrs just to fine tune it...:tu


----------



## AD720 (Jan 14, 2008)

My two adjustables are correct, because they have been adjusted. My two non-adjustables are off by 4% and 11% respectively and they are P-Touched 4% high, 11% low. 

My analogs...well who even knows. They are just there for looks. :tu


----------



## Bubba -NJ (Dec 6, 2005)

I have several in use and check them against each other every time I open my coolidor . Did the salt test on each when they were new . Probably about time for a new salt test . :ss


----------



## Geno (Jan 22, 2008)

Naah...The instructions that came with my Western Caliber III hydrometer stated "Should anyone suggest any of the above listed methods (list of several calibration methods, including salt) to test the accuracy of the Caliber III, we recommend you run from them immediately." No kidding...My cigars taste fine and pass the squeeze, burn and taste test, so I don't sweat it. :ss


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

Just got a Hygroset that was 13% off out of the box...I always calibrate.


----------



## hotreds (Dec 4, 2007)

YES!!! I have 9 digis, 2 were right on, the rest were off anywhere from 1% high to 7% low! I just take a silver Sharpie and indicate the "offness" of the thing. And, sad to say, some of the temp readings can also be off! That's why it's helpful to test more than one at a time. Easiest thing is the Boveda kit. It's simple, and having your smokes off for a lengthy time can very well affect them in a negative way- including hatching little people that will ruin your ceegars! So, for the cost and simplicity, calibrating your hygrometer(s) is a painless way to keep peace of mind!


----------



## rockyr (Aug 6, 2006)

Definitely. I have 3 Radio Shack digital hygrometers that send readings to the base unit on top of my Avallo. One calibrated at 5% low, 1 at 1% low and one dead on. I re-calibrate about every 6 months just to make sure they haven't changed. I use the One-Step Hygrometer Calibration Kit that Cigarmony.com carries.


----------



## NCRadioMan (Feb 28, 2005)

Geno said:


> Naah...The instructions that came with my Western Caliber III hydrometer stated "Should anyone suggest any of the above listed methods (list of several calibration methods, including salt) to test the accuracy of the Caliber III, we recommend you run from them immediately." No kidding...My cigars taste fine and pass the squeeze, burn and taste test, so I don't sweat it. :ss


They also say they are only off +/- 3%. I have four and all are more than 3% off. Like I mentioned, I salt test them every six months and have for over 3 years. No problems.


----------



## Corona Gigante-cl (Sep 8, 2005)

Geno said:


> Naah...The instructions that came with my Western Caliber III hydrometer stated "Should anyone suggest any of the above listed methods (list of several calibration methods, including salt) to test the accuracy of the Caliber III, we recommend you run from them immediately." No kidding...My cigars taste fine and pass the squeeze, burn and taste test, so I don't sweat it. :ss


Do they offer any means to test the accuracy of their product, or is the message "no need to check, just trust us?"

I've owned several digital hygrometers of various brands and not one of them was accurate to within 5%.


----------



## SilverFox (Feb 19, 2008)

Two analog and two digital

Calibrated them all, my digi's are both on within ~1% my one analog is FUBAR but looks pretty, the other seems to be holding within 3-5%


----------



## Bobb (Jun 26, 2006)

I calibrated mine when I first got it. It was close enough for me (off by 3-4%) I do the "Humidity Taste Test" most often. I taste my cigars and if they taste good, the humidity is close enough for me. I do not have the experience to taste the difference between 65% and 67% RH, I do however like the way a slightly drier cigar performs, so I keep them close to 65% If they are a little wetter or drier than that, no big deal IMHO.


----------



## tzaddi (Feb 24, 2007)

Good poll I will be watching the results over the next few days. :tu

So the next question is how many calibrated hygrometers per cubic inch of storage space to determine how homogeneous the RH is for a given space? Of course this applies mostly to larger humidified spaces. Are your fans working?


----------



## IslandRick (Aug 20, 2007)

Corona Gigante said:


> Do they offer any means to test the accuracy of their product, or is the message "no need to check, just trust us?"
> 
> I've owned several digital hygrometers of various brands and not one of them was accurate to within 5%.


Same here. Of several of the fancy digital hygrometers, the most accurate one I have is a $5 Walmart hygrometer that is within 3% RH. Thats where I'll get my next one too.

Rick
:cb


----------



## Geno (Jan 22, 2008)

Corona Gigante said:


> Do they offer any means to test the accuracy of their product, or is the message "no need to check, just trust us?"
> 
> I've owned several digital hygrometers of various brands and not one of them was accurate to within 5%.


The instructions specifically state " Do NOT wrap this this guage in a wet towel to test the accuracy. Do NOT attempt to perform the salt test." I think they may be over confident in their product, but I just don't feel the need to worry over humidity if my smokes are aging and smoking well. I do keep the humidity level of my humi between 65%-68%, according to the _uncalibrated _reading on the CALIBER III and haven't had any issues. Check out this thread.

http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?p=1462997


----------



## RUJohnny99 (Jan 20, 2008)

Assuming these things leave the factory calibrated, what causes them to become off? I have a digital that is -9 off. Will it always be -9 off or will it readjust if I change the battery or drop it a few times?


----------



## J-Man (Feb 16, 2008)

I'm glad I stumbled on this post. I am testing a new digi now and it's about 6% off. Thought I would have to return it!


----------



## NCRadioMan (Feb 28, 2005)

Geno said:


> The instructions specifically state " Do NOT wrap this this guage in a wet towel to test the accuracy. Do NOT attempt to perform the salt test."


The law also says DO NOT speed, yet we do. I venture to guess your smokes are being stored between 60-65% not what the hygro reads. But it's all good if you like them. I store mine in the same range. :ss



> It boasts +/- 1% accuracy for temperature and humidity


If the company says that all are within a certain % point, period, they are simply lying. I have four hygros to dispute that. Besides, all I got from that thread you referenced was a hard sell for the product. :r


----------



## Geno (Jan 22, 2008)

NCRadioMan said:


> The law also says DO NOT speed, yet we do. I venture to guess your smokes are being stored between 60-65% not what the hygro reads. But it's all good if you like them. I store mine in the same range. :ss
> 
> If the company says that all are within a certain % point, period, they are simply lying. I have four hygros to dispute that. Besides, all I got from that thread you referenced was a hard sell for the product. :r


I guess it's just a personal preference as to why I've never calibrated my hydrometer. I only have a 150 ct. Cuban Crafters humidor and have only been aging/storing cigars for about 6 months now. I got the impression too, that the first post of the thread was a hard sale, until I read some of the other seasoned members reply to the post. I think I will calibrate it now just for GP and see just how accurate it is. I'll let everyone know tomorrow the unbiased results of my test.


----------



## WeekendSmoker (Apr 18, 2007)

No. Prety stupid really, especially because I have several "kits" to calibrate them. Then again, I have 7 of them (in different humis) and they are all within 2%, and because it is unlikely that all of them are off in the same direction to the same degree I'm pretty sure they're fairly accurate. but I will test them this weekend.
A shamefull WeekendSmoker


----------



## yazzie (Dec 1, 2007)

I have a huge cooler, 65% Beads, a bunch of Hygros (wireless and the adjustable one Heartfelt sells) in there. I like to calibrate them all and put them in different levels. for me it's peace of mind. 

Why would I spend thousands of Dollars on my cigars yet not be responsible enough to make sure they are being stored at a reasonable RH. I'm not anal about it and 62-69 or 70 RH is fine. It's a personal preference but my opinion is if you are going to invest in some nice smokes, why not make sure they are well kept.... To each his own :ss


----------



## smokin5 (Mar 28, 2007)

I just re-calibrated mine last week.
Good thing, too, as 2 were off by a bit.


----------



## SIFDUE (Feb 22, 2008)

Always, always always test.

I just salt tested mine Sunday...Radio Shack hygro was off 2%...some cheap ones I mean really cheap ones I bought ($5) were off 10,13 and 15...in the garbage now. I guess you get what you pay for.


----------



## Wolfgang8810 (Jan 17, 2008)

NCRadioMan said:


> Every 6 months. Like changing batteries in fire detectors.


I like to do mine every 6 weeks.

I break out the coffee mug put 1/2 cup of salt and 1/4 cup of water. Throw that in a gallon Zip lock overnight then check the hygro in the morning and depending if its adjustable i adjust it or for non adjustable ones i break out the sharpie and write a +3 or -5 on it depending on whats up.


----------



## pbrennan10 (Apr 9, 2007)

testing mine due to the adamance on the subject.

It's at 76% now and the humidor was at 68%.

I think the taste test is key, if you're not thoroughly enjoying your cigars it's worth checking out.

If you are, sleep in the creek.


----------



## tnsmoker (Jan 25, 2008)

I bought a digital hydrometer/temprature gauge from Radio Shack. Sure enough, it was off by +3%.


----------



## ucla695 (Jun 27, 2006)

I salt test mine right after I buy it and then every six months or so thereafter.


----------



## freakygar (Dec 13, 2007)

Wolfgang8810 said:


> I like to do mine every 6 weeks.
> 
> I break out the coffee mug put 1/2 cup of salt and 1/4 cup of water. Throw that in a gallon Zip lock overnight then check the hygro in the morning and depending if its adjustable i adjust it or for non adjustable ones i break out the sharpie and write a +3 or -5 on it depending on whats up.


I don't know if I would go by this guy. Ever seen his humidor? :ss

(That pic has made me laugh all day, thank you!) :r :r :r


----------



## King Catfish (Feb 19, 2008)

I put a sensor from my Oregon Scientific Weather Station in my coolerdor. I don't think it's user-calibratable.... I presume I can trust an instrument of this quality (I hope)?


----------



## brigey (Dec 17, 2006)

*I have two hygrometers and they are 7 points off from each other. Neither of them are adjustable so Ive got to know where I am with these before I go any further. However I am using 65% beads and one seems to be dead on with the beads.:tu*

*Thanks for the heads up.*


----------



## yazzie (Dec 1, 2007)

King Catfish said:


> I put a sensor from my Oregon Scientific Weather Station in my coolerdor. I don't think it's user-calibratable.... I presume I can trust an instrument of this quality (I hope)?


king Catfish, I do the same thing although I also have the adjustable digital ones as well. I actually have 6 Hygro's in my cooler. It's not that I am crazy, but I bought a Very Big Cooler - 150qt nad consolidated everything from my smaller ones into it. so I decided to put in all the Hygros as well. They are all within 2-3 RH of each other so I am comfortable that everything is okay.

I've found that the Oregon Scientific wireless are very good although they take a bit longer to reach desired RH or recover after opening the Cooler.


----------



## St. Lou Stu (Oct 3, 2007)

King Catfish said:


> I put a sensor from my Oregon Scientific Weather Station in my coolerdor. I don't think it's user-calibratable.... I presume I can trust an instrument of this quality (I hope)?


My OS Weatherstation remote sensor in my cooler is dead nuts with my calibrated digi's. Check yours against a known good or test it against a Boveda pack and note the difference if one exists.:tu


----------



## Geno (Jan 22, 2008)

Geno said:


> I guess it's just a personal preference as to why I've never calibrated my hydrometer. I only have a 150 ct. Cuban Crafters humidor and have only been aging/storing cigars for about 6 months now. I got the impression too, that the first post of the thread was a hard sale, until I read some of the other seasoned members reply to the post. I think I will calibrate it now just for GP and see just how accurate it is. I'll let everyone know tomorrow the unbiased results of my test.


23 hours later in the ZipLoc bag, here are the results. I used table salt in a plastic coke bottlecap mixed with distilled water . After randomly observing the instrument for the last two hours, the readings fluctuated between 74% and 75% RH. :tu


----------

